
Show HN: I collect 136 remote design jobs at GitHub, Chili Piper, Mondo, others - iamarsibragimov
Hey HN!<p>During the period from January 13 to 19, I collected 136 jobs from popular job boards like Glassdoor, Flex Jobs, We Work Remotely, and others, as well as from Facebook, Twitter, and Reddit.<p>It takes about 3 hours a day to visit 78 sources that I prepared in advance. Here they are!<p>UX&#x2F;UI Design Jobs – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meerkad.com&#x2F;remote-ux-ui-design-jobs<p>Product Design Jobs – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meerkad.com&#x2F;remote-product-design-jobs<p>Graphic Design Jobs – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meerkad.com&#x2F;remote-graphic-design-jobs<p>All Design Jobs - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meerkad.com&#x2F;remote-design-jobs<p>### Pros<p>Let&#x27;s be honest, standard job boards - sucks! Look at the main differences between this list and those job boards that you could see:<p>- On average, five job openings for designers per week are published on each job board. I collect them manually and publish hundreds of vacancies during the same time in one place;<p>- No need to view all the job boards, I already did it for you;<p>- No need to register on all job boards;<p>- Job boards refer to each other. I collect direct links to the CV submission page.
======
blevins_jeffrey
What's the difference with RemoteOK?

~~~
iamarsibragimov
The main differences are that most boards only jobs that companies pay them
for and the number of jobs posted. RemoteOk has like 5 jobs for designers per
week when there are more than 100 jobs available om Meerkad because they are
collected from different sources and posted for free.

